# Loving a Man with Graves Disease



## LivingProof30 (Apr 7, 2017)

Right now Im so confused and hoping that someone can help me. My boyfriend and I have been together for 4 years. He has had Graves disease since he was 25 now 35 and is usually very loving and considerate albeit critical. Lately he has been so bizarre and its taking us through. Im trying to be supportive I tell him he is not alone and try to never judge or speak down, but sometimes this comes at my emotional expense He has been argumentative, and not been affectionate, won't even touch me, has been agitated, distant, jittery , and kind of mean. I love them so much, but I don't know if Im wasting my time. They take methimazole and inderol for treatment. Recently their levels were off it actually almost cost their jobs.

They have told me they loved me in the past. When we spoke on it they told me they don't remember and they must have been drunk. Ordinarily, I would be like okay but recently its been a little taxing, they won't say it acknowledge it, and then get defensive.I can't force anyone to say anything. I asked them if they are still attracted to me they laughed at me which I thought was so dismissive and rude. I really don't want to give up on them but honestly its hurting my heart. They get snappy, and angry, starts telling me how only God can help, I just don't know how to deal. Is this normal? I did something so sweet for them recently and told me that it was nice, I was crushed; I want to know what should I do. They tell me they can't focus they lose their desire to do anything, can't focus. Its a lot I don't want them to ever think they are alone but some of their antics are pushing us apart. Should i keep trying.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Welcome to the board!

Sounds like your boyfriend;s medications may be off a bit. With Graves disease thyroid levels can and do change and it sounds like your boyfriend may be in a episode where he requires additional anti thyroid medication.

How often does he have labs' drawn?

What dosage methamazole dies he currently take?


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Yep, sounds like a Graves flare. Has he been to the doctor recently to check his levels?


----------



## LivingProof30 (Apr 7, 2017)

Thank you for your response, he is due for a visit next week, I think he has them done every 3 1/2 months or so. I don't know his dosage levels. I know he is fighting RAI treatment we talk about it every now and then. We have been sexless for about 6 months now and its really getting me, but when I asks him if he feels the same they say they do, how they care but how i just don't understand how they feel. I tried to kiss him but he was so distant their responses almost inappropriate but then this morning they were so caring and lovey dovey I was just so confused. He gave me that smile those warm grey eyes...They have seemed like a stranger the past 6 months. It got so strange that for three weeks they slept on the couch. Than last night they just were laughing and holding me like the past 6 months didnt happen they even said they didnt remember doing everything they said . How or what can i do to let them know that Im here for them without compromising my health. What did your spouses or boyfriends or girlfriends do to reassure you?


----------

